# Sixers Vs Raptors: Game Thread..



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

24-20 Raptors, 1:43 left in the first quarter.

Sixers Lineup on the floor:

C: Brian Skinner
PF: Corliss Williamson
SF: Kyle Korver
SG: Aaron McKie
PG: Willie Green


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

So far I'm loving the defensive intensity and hustle, there's rarely an open man, and always a hand in the face.

Willie Green picked up his third foul on Chris Bosh, bringing in Kevin Ollie.

Raptors 29-23 at the end of one.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I know its just a preseason but Vince and Bosh in double figures in just one quarter sounds pretty impressive


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

29 points by the Raptors in the first Q?  

They couldn't score that much by the half last season!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Bosh had a poster caliber dunk earlier, should be in SlamUPs.

And Korver came back and just blocked a shot. Kyle Korver! That's hard to believe especially considering how he's not know as a shot blocking threat.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The current lineup out there is the definition of non-athletic:

C: Skinner
PF: Williamson
SF: Korver
SG: McKie
PG: Ollie

Slow footed, getting damaged on the boards badly, and the shots aren't coming anywhere near close to going in.

Korver's coming in with some nice intensity on defense, and he's making things happen, from that block, to forcing a jump ball, to another steal.

The Raptors are bombing the Sixers right now. Then the Sixers bring in:

C: Dalembert
PF: Thomas
SF: Josh Davis
SG: Iguodala
PG: Iverson


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

i was just thinking how the coach could prefer korver > salmons .. well guess iwas wrong about korver. Would you consider him as a good defensive playeR ? or decent ?


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

who's playing good so far ? all i can follow it on is NBA.com.

iam very curious to know how Iggy is playing
I havent' yet to see him play


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rayza</b>!
> i was just thinking how the coach could prefer korver > salmons .. well guess iwas wrong about korver. Would you consider him as a good defensive playeR ? or decent ?


I wouldn't consider Korver decent yet, but if he continues at this pace he can become a decent defender, he's still below average.



> who's playing good so far ? all i can follow it on is NBA.com.
> 
> iam very curious to know how Iggy is playing
> I havent' yet to see him play


Iverson is the only player who's shining through as playing well, but I'm not liking him as PG. He's doing what O'Brien wants, but I want a little more ball movement, and it's almost like when AI brings the ball down the court he can't see it all, which will hurt us terribly at points during the season. If you're on the same side of the court as him, he'll see you but he's not going to find you on the other end.

I'll wait on judgement though.

Iguodala got in, along with the others, the Sixers were down 17 and now they're down six. There's more offense, and athleticism, as well as defensive play.

Iggy had a nice drive to the basket where he finished with his left hand, and another play he played extremely tough defense on Mo Peterson forcing a terrible shot that missed. Of course good with bad, Iggy made a terrible pass when he penetrated on another play, but that's expected.

Also I have to say, Morris Peterson is looking like a junk baller out there, all he's doing is spotting up, no slashing or anything. Also Milt Palacio :sour: how is he still in the league?

I like the Raptors starters, but the bench is troublesome.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

thnx philly .. nice insight


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Chris Bosh is going to be an All-Star this year.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic, I like to hear you say that. We're not getting the game live up here. I'm hoping for a breakout season and there is definitely some room for forwards in the east. I think dalembert and bosh are going to grab their spots in the game in the next couple of years and hang on to them for the next decade or so.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Current lineup for the Sixers:

C: Skinner
PF: Thomas
SF: Robinson
SG: Kedrick Brown
PG: Iverson

Skinner just committed a flagrant foul and he has four on the game. Kedrick Brown hesistates on a three and misses.

Jalen Rose follows up with a wide open missed three. Iverson follows up with a three of his own.

Three consecutive threes. Iverson is playing extremely efficient out there.

I wonder why we don't see Dalembert, Skinner and Thomas out there at the same time, to at least feel what it's like.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>crimedog</b>!
> PhillyPhanatic, I like to hear you say that. We're not getting the game live up here. I'm hoping for a breakout season and there is definitely some room for forwards in the east. I think dalembert and bosh are going to grab their spots in the game in the next couple of years and hang on to them for the next decade or so.


I thought the world of him when he was in college, and he didn't receive anywhere near the credit he should've gotten last year for the rookie year he had playing out of position. He can do it all, he's a guy I'm sure everyone would love to have on their team.

Also I'd love to see Dalembert and Bosh on the Eastern Conference team for the next decade. Looking at these teams, I think after this year we could be looking at two (of three) teams fighting for the Atlantic lead with Toronto, Boston, and Philly all being young and improving in spots.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

1st St. and Dalembert Ave. are closed because it's a block party! He just rejected Jerome Moiso before Moiso could start to get up.

See O'Brien, this is why you should give him more minutes?

Iverson follows up with a three. I just want to say, this is preseason Allen we know you can score lets try getting the other guys involved a little more.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

As we come back from commercial, Iverson has a steal and finishes with a layup. He has 29 points, the score is 69-67 after a Kenny Thomas jumper.

Sixers' lineup:

C: Dalembert
PF: Thomas
SF: Iguodala
SG: Green
PG: Iverson


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iguodala down the lane passes to Iverson on the wing, who finds Dalembert who flashes in front of the basket. Dalembert hits a six foot jumper.

71-69 Raptors.

Lamond Murray fouled, hits two of two.

73-69 Raptors.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iguodala is going to force O'Brien to play him a lot this year. He's a demon on defense, and a creator on offense, I like the pick even more now.

And Slam it down SLAMuel!

74-73 Sixers.

Matt Bonner hits a deep two pointer.

75-74 Raptors.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

It's only the second preseason game, but I have to say out of the young guys the Sixers are basing their future on, the most dissapointing so far has to be Willie Green.

Hopefully this is just a slump, and not the player we're going to have to see the whole season. If it is, it's going to mean playing time for McKie or Salmons, but with McKie being McKie.. I'm hoping it's more time for Salmons.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Seems like the Sixers are already in regualr season form, they are giving so much minutes to their starters


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hbwoy</b>!
> Seems like the Sixers are already in regualr season form, they are giving so much minutes to their starters


Yeah, I wouldn't expect that to happen this early.

Salmons coast to coast for a layup. Matt Bonner nails a three pointer, and Iguodala hits a jumper.

IGGY with the SLAM!

80-79 Sixers.

Lineup on the Floor:
C: Dalembert
PF: Williamson
SF: Iguodala
SG: Salmons
PG: Green


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Iguodala and Dalembert together on defense and on the break have to be a nightmare for the opposition.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

good job phanatic gotta credit ya for keeping us updated


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Roger Mason is looking pretty good for Toronto, I wonder if he'll have a chance to break into the rotation. Looking at it, I doubt it, I'm more impressed with him than Peterson.

Willie Green despite not being able to score so far, is looking a lot more comfortable at the point. He just came up with an assist to Corliss for an outside jumper.

Of course you can't take much out of this because they are currently going against the Raptors bench.

Matt Bonner is looking like a younger Brian Scalabrine, same kind of game, and hair.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

5 blocks for Dalembert. If he keeps his up in the regular season, all my fantasy teams will be sitting pretty.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Quick from out of bounds, Ollie finds Korver for the three.

91-88 Sixers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

AI with 32 points tonight. Are the Sixers sure he is going to be playing PG? I'm not sure. He can't be scoring like that from the PG spot IMO.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Josh Davis is doing some little things out there that's pretty impressive. I think he wouldn't be a bad investment for a injured list spot.

Late a lot of offense was ran through Skinner and it wasn't pretty, some three second violations, some charges, some turnovers, a bit of everything.

Now after saying that about Davis he's a little too indecisive out there.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> AI with 32 points tonight. Are the Sixers sure he is going to be playing PG? I'm not sure. He can't be scoring like that from the PG spot IMO.


Well O'Brien has been adamant all along that there's no true PG in his offense, he just wants people who can bring it up. I said all offseason that there wouldn't be a change from him playing SG to him playing PG because he's doing a lot of the same things.

If he scores 32 and is as effecient as he was tonight, I'm fine with it. If he's shooting 30+ shots it's trouble for the Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Korver is working extremely hard on defense, which I'm sure is impressing Obie. He just made a big steal, and the game still lies in the balance..

95-95, with 23 seconds left, Sixers have the ball.

C: Skinner
PF: Davis
SF: Korver
SG: Salmons
PG: Ollie

Salmons was fouled, hit one of two, and Skinner got the tip-in. The Sixers are up three, 98-95 Sixers lead.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Roger Mason gets a quick layup. The ball is inbounded to Josh Davis, who passes to Kevin Ollie. Ollie is immediatley fouled, goes to the line and hits one of two.

Bonner got the rebound, Raptors call time-out.

Ball is inbounded to Pape Sow, he posts up John Salmons, Salmons blocks the shot but comes away with the foul sending Pape Sow to the line.

99-97 Sixers with 2.3 left.

Pape Sow misses the first.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

After purposely missing the second, the game is over.

I'm going to watch this game later tonight, and should have a more throughout breakdown of things.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> I'm going to watch this game later tonight, and should have a more throughout breakdown of things.


Didn't you just watch it while bringing the PBP here?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> Didn't you just watch it while bringing the PBP here?


Yeah, but I want to watch it again. Since when I was doing this my full attention wasn't on the game. And I missed the first five minutes of the game because I was getting home from work.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> It's only the second preseason game, but I have to say out of the young guys the Sixers are basing their future on, the most dissapointing so far has to be Willie Green.
> 
> Hopefully this is just a slump, and not the player we're going to have to see the whole season. If it is, it's going to mean playing time for McKie or Salmons, but with McKie being McKie.. I'm hoping it's more time for Salmons.


To be honest, I'm not that worried since I've always felt that Iguodala is better than Green, and should start. Though I'm fine with Green a starter and Iguodala a spark of the bench.

Overall, just judging by the box score, this seemed like a very good game. Iverson with efficient scoring, Dalembert with a double-double and 5 blocks, Iguodala with flawless scoring off the bench.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sixers 2-0 in preseason! Woohoo!!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Sixers 2-0 in preseason! Woohoo!!


Considering most of our runs are happening against reserves, I'm a tad worried. There's some things on this team that has me scared, honestly, we have players in places who can play, and others who need to be covered up a lot. I'll bring up the negatives here, since I've been plenty positive in this post.

I'm still in the process of re-watching the game, but I had to come out and make comments.

1.)Aaron McKie starting is not going to cut it. He's old, and at this point of his career he can't do many things on the court, he's an absolute liability on defense no matter where you're playing him.

2.)Corliss Williamson can't defend fours, or threes, his strongpoint is posting up smaller players, and he's only really capable of going to his right. He can hit an outside jumper, but it's not consistent enough to be something he looks for often.

3.)Glenn Robinson looks the same to me. Tip of the hat to RP McMurphy for calling bluff, while the rest of us hoped for the best. This is one game (that I saw) but he looked like the same player who needs the ball on offense to be effective, can't really dribble. He posted up successfully a few times, but it was against Jalen Rose, so I don't know what to say.

4.)Willie Green is having a tough time adapting to the new interpretations of the rules. He got away with a ton of contact last year when he was defended, and he got called for at least three of his four fouls while handchecking players, the other time was a silly reach in.

5.)Iverson's not going to be this efficient every game, the question is will he accept that? With Iverson if he's not efficient it's because he started off bad and he shot himself into a terrible night, and with O'Brien's license to shoot offense that is a scary proposition.

6.)Brian Skinner should always be a guy used to clean up around the basket and make his living off of putbacks. If you're passing the ball into him, to setup the three pointers, you're in trouble... sad part is that's the plan.  

7.)Never play Ollie, McKie, Korver, Williamson, and Skinner on the court at the same time, that's no offense and no defense that's suicide.

I'll probably find more as I continue..


----------



## cornerback (Aug 15, 2004)

my 2 pennies:

-I was skeptical reading the glowing reports from Phillie fans about Dalembert. But dang. He is a monster at times. A.I. doesn't seem to have a problem feeding him either.

-but he does seem to have a problem feeding anyone else. Just one game and all, but I'd be a little worried he has no interest in retooling his style

-Glenn didn't do much, but he didn't play much either. And I doubt he really gets up for preseason anyways. Unless he's fighting for a spot, which I'm not sure of but doubt

-Igoudala is going to be a great 'glue' guy, even if he never turns into a consistent scorer. Which he might obviously. Just sayin that his 'bust' potential is almost nil. Guy is going to be at the very worse a usefull player.

-Obrien still looks funny standing on the Phillie bench. Not sure why. 

-he's kinda famous for come from behind wins. Which you guys pulled off.

-Toronto posters are sayin Obrien looked like he was trying to win the game, where Mitchell wasn't. I didn't notice really, but maybe. Either way it's ALWAYS a comraderie builder when you come from behind. So it might actually be a mildly important victory for you guys. 

just hope Allen doesn't forget some of your young guys can play


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice to see Dalemberts 10-11-5 line. That guy is a beast!


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

thanks philly for the updates and the resume of the game .
then dalembert is a asewome guy and i really hope in the season he will have more minuts ,iverson was great today good shooting , 4or 5 assits its not the best but not the worst too .
iguodala playing good lets see hoe he play with more minuts and glenn robinson like last year for what i read -remenber when all sixers fans last year demand trade big dog?this year will be the same for big dog?i hope not for the good of the sixers.
korver impressed me in the defense steal and make blocks really good .
we have a long work to do till the season start because we are winning the games but with very dificult using very minuts the starts and the others teams are using the substituts most part of the time like toronto did last night .


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I have a feeling that Iggy will not get the playing time he deserves, simply because he's a rookie. Towards the end of the year look for him to go Marquis Daniels on everyones ***


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

It's worrying how philly look like they were going for the win. Its preseason, give the young guys a chance


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rayza</b>!
> It's worrying how philly look like they were going for the win. Its preseason, give the young guys a chance


A win is always good for morale no matter how unimportant it is.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> I have a feeling that Iggy will not get the playing time he deserves, simply because he's a rookie. Towards the end of the year look for him to go Marquis Daniels on everyones ***


Iguodala is a player who makes things happen on defense, makes it extremely hard for the player he's defending to do anything, and he creates plays on the break on offense. At the same time, even last night he looked to be out of control at points with his four turnovers. He's great source of energy for the team, but right now his minutes should be scaled back.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> TORONTO - The 76ers keep trying new things in the preseason under first-year coach Jim O'Brien. The theme last night was recovering from double-digit deficits.
> 
> The Sixers gave themselves some extra work at it, bouncing back not once, but twice, from big disadvantages - 19 points in the second quarter, 15 points in the third - and earned a 99-97 victory over the Toronto Raptors at the Air Canada Centre.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------

